# Best Ways to Stop Temporary Constiaption



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I wanted to get some advice, information. This week, I had a anxiety, nervous breakdown. I was so anxious and worried, as bad as I have ever felt. Fortuntately I spoke with a psyhtrist, I was given a tranquilzing drug last night, and today I am doing better. Coincidently, this week, I have had a very bad week with bloating. I have felt dry, constipated, had more hard stools, had more stool movements that were not a complete release, along with a general dry, bloated sensation. I wanted to know if the stress and anxiety could be causing this, and what I can do to recover and get the bloating back to a comfortable state. I have been having my fruits and vegetables with good food, yet it has onlya ppeared to keep things from getting worse. I have been having Benefiber and a stool softner. Is there something I can eat or take which will unclog my gut and get things back to speed and comfortable? I have tried before milk of magnesia, it made me gassy and bloated, quite so I should add. I figuered I would bring up, I have had something I needed, wanted, to get off my chest to a freind, do yout hink coming out with this, getting it off my chest, might help? What about a colon cleanse you get at CVS? Thanks.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Apple Cider?Colon Cleanse?Reducing stress, and if so, how do I reduce stress?Peppermint tea?I am not totally constipated, unable to go, I am just not going as often, having more hard stools and smaller amounts in each stool, causing bloating.I am working on therapy, I have found a center that can help me, I am waiting for an appointment, the wheels are in motion.This website was a strong reason why I choose to get help.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know,perhaps your drug makes you constipated.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I've never heard of using ACV for constipation, so I don't know about that. I would try the colon cleanse, and make sure you get a lot of fluids, even if you are bloated. As for managing stress I have found that doing yoga AM & PM helps me a lot, and when I atart to feeling anxious or upset I go for a 10-20 minutes walk and it really helps calm me down.here's the DVD I use for yoga: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00007JME...?v=glance&n=130


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Tried any milk of magnesia?I wasnt allowed to take any meds when pregnant for this and my mother in law said to take a spoon of mineral oil. Also an enema is sure to clean you out pretty quickly.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Does YOGA, reducing stress, help temporary constipation and poor stools?Is this common to, for no apparent reason as the medications I take do not cause constipation, go through periods of feeling dry?Is an enema or colon cleanse going to help get things moving and drained, or will it cause gas and bloating, as milk of magnesia did?Also, isn't milk of mahnesia and colon cleanse bad, can't it cause addictive problems?What happened with me is, I was doing great, moving things along with little bloating and distention, until Monday when I felt dry, constipated, had smaller, less often stool movements despite getting fiber and water, and getting subsequent distenstion.Is a Colon Cleanse or Enema the right cure for this?Which is better, and doesn't an enema have to be done up the butt, which sounds painful?


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm not surprised that you had a nervous breakdown. You obsess compulsively over everything, which is what the majority of your problem is. *Hopefully, you're in a treatment facility getting the mental help you need.*Sandi~


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

An enema should be used if you need quick relief...like within minutes, and yes it is "up the butt". It looks like a small douche bottle. The tip is usually pre-lubricated and it is not too incomfortable.This isnt something to use all the time, but it can come in handy when you really need fast relief.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

What about a colon cleanse?Sandi, do you think my IBS constipation, bloating, and distenstion is a product and manifestion from compulsing?


----------



## 23155 (Dec 5, 2005)

The stress thing is huge. When my mind gets going it practically shuts my digestive system down. No appetite, no BM, stomach pain, on top of IBS. Once I reduce the stress level, only the IBS symptoms remain and when I am not thinking about the IBS at all it seems to further improve. My problem is I have some upper GI problems, eat wrong, get a stomach ache, and the other things all start to flare up. I would never tell someone not to explore therapy but you might want to tinker with your diet as well. Search "IBS Diet" on your browser for some options. There may be a couple of things you want to drop off your menu to see if they are causing problems. Psyllium and lots of water will help altho it might get a bit crampy if you aren't used to this much fibre. Try and get clear of stressors if you are able. I had a job once that almost pushed me over the edge. The smartest thing I ever did was quit.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

"_Sandi, do you think my IBS constipation, bloating, and distenstion is a product and manifestion from compulsing?_"For the umpteenth time, YES. Volatile, how many more times do we have to tell you that once you get your mental/emotional issues under control, your physical health will be much better? Sandi~


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

vOLATILE,YOU NEED TO HAVE A MANOMETRY TO EVALUATE YOUR RECTAL TENSION.That can creat a back up.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Volatile, This board is not the place you need to be right now. You need help from real life people, we are not experts. I think we have exhausted all options for the time being on here.I feel for you, i really do. But I don't think we can help you.Good luck with your therapy, and maybe when you are feeling better you could come back and let us know.Nikki


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Volatile: Colon cleansing (fleet stuff) will clean you out physically, that is everything inside will come out, but I've found that I still have that constipated, bloating, backed up feeling. So, I'm not sure that will help you. Even if it does, it's only a one time thing and the next day, you're back to square one.The fact that you have something coming out is great! I don't know if you're on anti depressants, but I was once, and it made the whole C, backed up feeling worse. Maybe swimming will help.


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

Milk of magnesia - I was under the impression that was to stop an upset stomach not for constipation- unless there's a different version too.Also you mentioned that there was something you needed to talk about so perhaps your cons. is psychological where you need to 'unburden' yourself.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Milk of Magnesia can be used as BOTH an antacid for the stomach and an osmotic laxative.A lot of newer antacids mix the magnesium containing compound with Calcium compounds because that tends to balance out the side effects (calcium compounds tend to constipate, magnesium compounds tend to loosen stools).Generally which to use has to do with how fast you want/what side effects you will put up with.Enema's or Suppositories work in the 15 or so minute range but can cause cramping and you need to be near the bathroom if it goes off sooner rather than later.Stimulatory laxatives like senna or cascara (and you can get senna cheap as the store brand of exlax without the other added stuff they put in "colon cleansers") tend to work "overnight" you take in the evening and go in the morning. May cause cramping as well.Osmotic laxatives like Milk of Magnesia may work in the overnight to take it for a couple of days sort of range. Depending on how dried out the stool is. They just add water to the stool so tend not to make people cramp as much.Fiber also works in the overnight to couple of days, but can be taken regularly without a problem if you tolerate fiber. Standard issue human should get 25-35 grams of fiber a day to keep things moving well most of the time. Some people may need more, some people will need less. Fiber has the benefit it may for some people also absorb water and help firm up too loose stools as well as hold water in the stool so it doesn't dry out and become hard to pass.K.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Vol,I was startled out of my occasional lurking mode to post in response to your typical multiple question plaintive post.First, I think the moderators have asked you to refrain from posting here, but seek help from 3-D folks. I am very happy you are doing so. Good job! I know it takes time to actually see such professionals and get an ongoing treatment dialogue and sense of trust established. Secondly, stress of any type can result in constipation. I have a friend (a minister) who travels occasionally across the country for conferences. He gets "backed up" as soon as he sets foot on an airplane and cannot defecate for days on end until he gets safely back home. This is purely a stress reaction to his situation. I suggest your body is just reacting the same way, since you do obsess on it a great deal and you are constantly in turmoil about medications and how to "cure" yourself.Finally, an enema might resolve your problems for a a few hours, but the next day they will begin again as your body takes in more food to digest. So an enema is not an answer as an ongoing treatment. Go resolve your emotional problem or argument with your friend, then start doing something that you ENJOY every single day that gives you exercise, such as taking a nice swim in an enclosed pool, or jog on an inside track, or ride a stationery bike, something that gets things moving in your body. I have learned from a doctor that the average anxiety attack lasts 20 minutes. I think you've been seeking a nervous breakdown since I've "known" you on this forum. There is absolutely no one more obsessed about his body and its reactions than you on this forum. And you also continue this bizarre idea that there are brilliant doctors and geniuses here that can cure you. There really arent. We are mostly just average people doing our best to get thru the day. Now I gotta go back to 3-D world where I have (especially this time of year) as a Chaplain a lot of folks in depression, anxiety and fear about prosperity issues, guilt, and other issues that require prayer and counseling. Peace to you. May God's angels gently kiss your belly, ease your pain, and remind you to take your bi-polar medications every single day!!!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:He gets "backed up" as soon as he sets foot on an airplane and cannot defecate for days on end until he gets safely back home.


I think it is because of travelling by plane.Gas expand at high altitude and the pressure seems to be a trigger.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for all your help.This board will be helpful for me as go through the process of getting into the center.I have found a place to go.I spoke with my nutrionist, he believes stress is a big reason I have felt this way.Last week, when I was relaxed I felt fine.In the days precedding this attack, I felt bad.He told to have fun, relax, take Fibercon when stressed and Acidphilus.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Volatile, I'm happy to see you are getting into a center where you will get some personal one on one help. Good luck to you.


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

This topic is being moved to the Constipation Forum.


----------

